# Looking for something different.



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Rub it on your body?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Beef kofta curry


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting this guys, I didn't know this stuff existed.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, I thought I was replying to the "which spray" thread, discussing silicone electrical lube.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Missed your chance Con, should'a gone with moussaka.

Making it up as I go along, slice some eggplant, purge with salt, fry in olive oil, set aside.

Make bechemel (melt tbs butter, Add tbs flour over medium heat, stirring for 3 or 4 mins until cooked out, add 300ml cold milk & stir like hell for a bit, set aside when thickened. Add a tiny bit of nutmeg if you like, season to taste.

Soften a chopped onion in oil, brown beef mince, add can tomatoes, taste for seasoning (salt & pepper).

Layer all the above in a greased pan, butter & crumb the top if you wish, into oven for 20mins at 180.

Disclaimer: I'm not Greek.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

OK fry some mince with onion chilli garlic or what ever you have handy spoon inside a squid tube spear the opening shut with a cocktail stick & bake it for say 20 at 180 should do the trick serve with fresh bread & a bottle of red

Nigel


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Easy recipe

In a large frying pan fry an onion and a crushed clove of garlic or two for 2-3 minutes. Add 500g mince, browning in small batches. Add 1 can of Red Kidney Beans and one can of Tomatoes (diced or chopped is easiest). Gradually add powdered Chili to get it no hotter than you can handle, remembering more heat will come out as it cooks :twisted: Cover and cook for 20-25 minutes, stirring occasionally. Cook rice separately. Goes best on a pile of cooked rice. Sometimes I double the Kidney Beans and Tomatoes.

Good at the end of a cold day when camping.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

SteveR said:


> Easy recipe
> 
> In a large frying pan fry an onion and a crushed clove of garlic or two for 2-3 minutes. Add 500g mince, browning in small batches. Add 1 can of Red Kidney Beans and one can of Tomatoes (diced or chopped is easiest). Gradually add powdered Chili to get it no hotter than you can handle, remembering more heat will come out as it cooks :twisted: Cover and cook for 20-25 minutes, stirring occasionally. Cook rice separately. Goes best on a pile of cooked rice. Sometimes I double the Kidney Beans and Tomatoes.
> 
> Good at the end of a cold day when camping.


Pretty much Chilli con carne without the cumin?

I use baked beans (thickens the sauce nicely) rather than kidney
Although over here, they have recently released a 5 bean baked bean (navy, kidney, borlotti, pinto and cannellini but in the usual sauce) http://www.heinz.co.uk/ourfood/beans/whatsnew
Makes awesome chilli


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

I love this dish, my mum makes it using bitter melon cut into rings and stuffed with 
Mince
http://www.food.com/recipe/bitter-melon ... uce-480676


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTW0NN4AABFfgAAQUIGAAhIgEAo//77AIABoNU8pmoAaNMgyeoBFPJPU0zRNAAxGml7TIiWEJlKOy9obnsQDiJ4jJxuDM9WiW6/JUgwfOZKCU17dc1vNTFpgCREOGJ62DxikyIRwsg5xvCiVDKVFtB7ifp5bcAmR1Dsq/i7kinChIGtoabw=


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

RedPhoenix said:


> Babotie.


That's South African shepherds pie, isn't it? Just a different herb/spice profile.
I had a g/f that made it for me. It is good.

Form your mince into discs as big as your hand.
Salt and pepper
Toss discs on hot grill.
Flip once.
Add favorite cheese.
Cook to med-medwell.
Place cooked disc on a halved roll.
Dress w/ favorite condiments.
Serve with fried potatoes.

I call it a hamburger.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXbmbyQAADBfgAAQUOeAAqAQHBo/7/+gMAEbW1sNU9T1JtlMJtU9QyDIA0aETJiaJPTQI0PU0ABoNU3ogmmkwQaaekDRkGFINEv03anbOeTLcwgKtXwdPWz1JOkoIVY9XFinSpQhBQrai3L7QnIxB6xLCdVNl8eTlvmAjxKtQUlUOt3uTTNgYMZwtQjJx6IDPcAQHREWwvbAYsZq6As+W+tYiaK+QeVTcVKrVTzo5twldMzHdM163i+P0zJeAsKHggi4b8rhv4RsbEHhGdAjTFWfrkiVBDgdFOJgh2E4o22A620QSFyJjsJ2hnAZNy/MIwpOt4oIbTHnBA8XsAwdVdJu9CB8g7mqWCaRopaiVlY1vdCKVIjwaWbG+IQk9BUr1ZCt1As9SnObyscMth7f4u5IpwoSDtzN5IA=


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

RedPhoenix said:


> A sweet, sharp, curried, egg-topped casserole of awesomeness.


Interesting. Sounds right except for the eggs. Mine [hers] was topped w/ mashed pots browned.
And she didn't wing it, that part was in a cookbook she brought from RSA.

I completely forgot about that dish. And her too. But that dish...mmmmm.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRcTN/QAACffgEAQUIWAAgDiEgo///+wMADarYamVPaKeU9Jmp6aj1D1AYm0g1TJjRGhkAAAAGp6SNlRptR6j1NBhGmQepDGSVAuwPTaceeulQQp3re7VUgVOYJDJcix3vnWFZbjdlb4sXlA4+cJz5gVIw4JRwn7aMJV8fUzJ5ZhsK1IVtyV8TM6UoGGubsHzDWMjHxZllIRlyLiSbQIk4rxrwZIrtT27w6Rmpivw5CiLIx6eaBaipJH2WpGxXQylIc85miESkYb+xNAuYFAxJeo8L5EOMtB53JIgjBWAJE3iFPjIFFYUXHcP4u5IpwoSAuJm/oA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXbpocMAAA9fgAAQUAGAAoCCGAo//f6gIABIimnpMj1DR6gyDanpAap6h6aRoAPU0aMjQWYGirSeocE58PWpzLEISMwjuT9nAgiyZ0Zp02PZKnS6J5EkbWQlRyyURNrIe/K6CoZkDKYKkfi7kinChIO3TQ4Y


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

San Choy bow.. Meant to be with pork I think but beef goes quite well. I think my spelling is a bit off if you search it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcEP37sAABNfgAAQcAGAEgECWAo/7/7gIABqIqfqntUzSb1TCeJmqeTQxIY9NJtRoxHqNNGgGQyFTOOaSah0TWxTtya1OPiWb6sdvBiJFqwK7JQFATrEZqUb5gUO/LVMbcmS5ZoLaCK6LDE8U/A1zoiQc1PWdpYAdtGPn91/FKM7q7Avw9xuIx7AY3j7RC/i7kinChIYIfv3YA==


----------

